# Interesting Mike Holmes interview



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

He believes himself to be 100% qualified, but refuses to be judged on the matter.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTjl5YsxnDk


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Chris G said:


> He believes himself to be 100% qualified, but refuses to be judged on the matter.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTjl5YsxnDk


Well perhaps if he got his "ticket" then he would know the correct way to build stuff. The blokes a tool bag who loves him self.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

If you can build to code and pass all inspections, what does the piece of paper really mean?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

It means you have paid some money and are supporting at least a portion of some bureaucrat's livelihood.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Tinstaafl said:


> If you can build to code and pass all inspections, what does the piece of paper really mean?


I agree, hoss.

But , he should shut the hell up about hiring only liscensed guys if he doesnt have one.... by his own words he shouldnt be doing it. What the hell makes him think others dont think like him? Ive been doing it so long I dont need it.....

The height of hypocrisy :no:


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Yes the hypocrisy is what is annoying, and I think dangerous. He appears to be someone who cannot be reasoned with.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Jaws said:


> But , he should shut the hell up about hiring only liscensed guys if he doesnt have one.... by his own words he shouldnt be doing it.


Agreed, though I'd bet that whole schtick came more from the TV producers than Mike himself. He's probably a reasonably good (and photogenic) builder who says a lot of what he does simply because that's what it takes to do the media thing.

Say what you will though, his show has done wonders for informing homeowners. :thumbsup:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Just to funny . Talking about leave in glass houses .


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Tinstaafl said:


> If you can build to code and pass all inspections, what does the piece of paper really mean?


I just had this conversation with our electrical inspector. My best electrical sub can't work in our city, even though he has been an electrician for 25 years they won't even let him get his license because he wasn't an apprentice of a city licensed electrician for 5 years. It's really dumb. If a licensed guy has to get an inspection and pass it why do we need a license.


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

He has done well on the TV and is well known. I think he has a licence to print
money, what more does he need?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I agree, hoss.
> 
> But , he should shut the hell up about hiring only liscensed guys if he doesnt have one.... by his own words he shouldnt be doing it. What the hell makes him think others dont think like him? Ive been doing it so long I dont need it.....
> 
> The height of hypocrisy :no:


But this is not hypocrisy. It's actually inconsistency. There is a huge difference. He is being inconsistent. Holding someone else to a different standard than you hold yourself to is not hypocrisy. 

Pretending to be someone or something you are not is hypocrisy. He admits that he is not licensed. He is not pretending to be a licensed contractor.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dose Tim the Tool Man Taylor have a licenses :blink: What about Norm Abram:blink:


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

Then Congressmen are inconsistent? I think not.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> Then Congressmen are inconsistent? I think not.


Let's not go off topic here:whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Did Jesus have a license :blink: what about Noah:blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Did Jesus have a license :blink: what about Noah:blink:


Yes.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

He is talking about the Red Seal. Which you do need to do electrical and plumbing.

The carpenters one, you don't need to do the work. But some of us have it.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

olzo55 said:


> Then Congressmen are inconsistent? I think not.


No because they lie, hence hypocrite. It basically means to act or lie. You say you believe something, when you really don't.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

TNT look at definition 2
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/hypocrite

Mike Holmes is most definitely a hypocrite


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> TNT look at definition 2
> http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/hypocrite
> 
> Mike Holmes is most definitely a hypocrite


Please explain.

He believes that all contractors should get a license. He even said that he believes that he should get his license for carpentry. That doesn't make him a hypocrite, but inconsistent.

Look at the etymology of the word and you will understand more about how it is meant to be used. Websters is great, but it's not the end all be all of how to use words or how they are meant to be used.

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=hypocrisy

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/hypocrite?s=ts

Hypocrisy isn't saying one thing and doing another. Hypocrisy is saying one thing and BELIEVING another.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Oh boy.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Now define didactic. :laughing:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Define....P&R section...........fftopic:

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> View attachment 90374


So then it would be hypocritical for Holmes to hire contractors without a license, not to neglect getting one himself.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Define....P&R section...........fftopic:
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


Not in the dictionary yet :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Define....P&R section...........fftopic:
> 
> :laughing::laughing:


Here's the OP:

He believes himself to be 100% qualified, but refuses to be judged on the matter.

Someone judged him as being hypocritical. I disagree. That's called a discussion. I would agree that he is inconsistent in his belief. But holding someone to a different standard than you hold yourself is not hypocritical. It's inconsistent.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That's called a discussion.


Sorry....but from what I have seen there has never been much "discussion" with you. Only your opinion that you hold high and apply it as fact for your benefit. 

Not looking for an argument but.....just my own observation and very much my own opinion.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't think any response is required. it would be a waste of my fingertips


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Sorry....but from what I have seen there has never been much "discussion" with you. Only your opinion that you hold high and apply it as fact for your benefit.
> 
> Not looking for an argument but.....just my own observation and very much my own opinion.


What is discussion to you? To me it's the exchange of ideas, not caving to the masses. It's back and forth of DIFFERENT opinions.

I have never seen you or anyone else change your mind when discussing anything with me. So what's the difference?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What is discussion to you? To me it's the exchange of ideas, not caving to the masses. It's back and forth of DIFFERENT opinions.
> 
> I have never seen you or anyone else change your mind when discussing anything with me. So what's the difference?


I was actually thinking he was a hypocrite untill you said something and it looked it up. So you changed my mind.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> What is discussion to you? To me it's the exchange of ideas, not caving to the masses. It's back and forth of DIFFERENT opinions.
> 
> I have never seen you or anyone else change your mind when discussing anything with me. So what's the difference?


I will say it isn't from a lack of trying on your part, Rob.:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

...


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dose Tim the Tool Man Taylor have a licenses :blink: What about Norm Abram:blink:



OR this guy?:









Or THIS guy?









:jester:


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Handy Many is Mexican so of course he doesn't have a license. (Just jokes, really) Don't know the laws is Oz.


----------



## rotarex (Mar 31, 2008)

asevereid said:


> OR this guy?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo thats racist son, where is the brack guy.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

rotarex said:


> yo thats racist son, where is the brack guy.


Unemployed


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> Unemployed
> 
> View attachment 90401


:laughing::clap::thumbup:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

jlsconstruction said:


> Unemployed
> 
> View attachment 90401


He's a business owner. Owns and operates a deli.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CO762 said:


> I like words. I was going to be a lawyer, but there wasn't any holiday in expresses back then.
> 
> 
> I think this is were you and I are in disagreement. But I understand your position, so maybe we are just nuancing it differently.
> ...


Well said, and I laughed my azz off at the 4' ditch part. I sub that out...


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

So we're back on this fight again I see.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

hypocrite

(1) A person who engages in the same behaviors he condemns others for.

(2) A person who professes certain ideals, but fails to live up to them.

(3) A person who holds other people to higher standards than he holds himself.

Sums up that interview pretty good.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> Sorry TNT, but the dictionary is absolutely the final word, much more so than yours. It's pretty much part of the definition of a dictionary.


And these days, for those paying attention, all sorts of words are being changed, nuanced, even worse than the era of "it depends upon what the definition of 'is' is". 

Nowadays, our elected leaders (and those they appoint) don't lie....they just tell the "least untruthful" thing. I've often heard it called, "deviating from the truth". Just weird stuff.

Rob, get up to speed or move out of chicagoland.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Could you pleased define interview...


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Jaws said:


> Well said, and I laughed my azz off at the 4' ditch part. I sub that out...


 Like I (often) say, "I know someone that can do that".


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Could you pleased define interview...


:laughing::laughing:

We got some weird arguments on here :laughing:


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CO762 said:


> Like I (often) say, "I know someone that can do that".


I gotta guy....


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I gotta guy....


That's the focus of the business group we started. Keeping business Local. We have close to 30 members now..


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> So we're back on this fight again I see.


No one is fighting. I'm just killing time, watching someone battling wolves on TV, BS'ing on the net. Personally, I've got so many alligators around my obama that it's nice to take time off in the two dimensional world, BS'ing.

The best outcome of this whole thread would be for rob to move out of chicagoland. I'd keep posting each and every day if I could liberate one person per day........


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> That's the focus of the business group we started. Keeping business Local. We have close to 30 members now..


HBA slogan is "Do business with a member" 

Some guys keep to that, some guys dont.

What kind of group? 501c6? What kinds of businesses?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

Jaws said:


> hypocrite
> ...
> (3) A person who holds other people to higher standards than he holds himself.


OK, now we're getting into GC territory.......:laughing:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> That's the focus of the business group we started.


I think John's talking about 'college painters' or 'college movers' or.....

Mebbe if they'd be paid more....they can finally graduate from college and get a job.......


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaws said:


> HBA slogan is "Do business with a member"
> 
> Some guys keep to that, some guys dont.
> 
> What kind of group? 501c3? What kinds of businesses?


Actually yes. So far we have a pretty diverse group. Everything from photographers to insurance agents. Even a couple restrauntuers.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

```

```



CO762 said:


> OK, now we're getting into GC territory.......:laughing:


:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

CO762 said:


> I think John's talking about 'college painters' or 'college movers' or.....
> 
> Mebbe if they'd be paid more....they can finally graduate from college and get a job.......


We have student painters around here. Worst paint job I have ever seen was by them. We call them special ed painters..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Subs are slaves... :jester:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

OK, now to get this back on topic:



> Definition of NETWORKING
> the exchange of information or services among individuals, groups, or institutions; specifically : the cultivation of productive relationships for employment or business


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Subs are slaves... :jester:


Lining up, with the "me too!" quickly followed by "I'll work for less".
Then when they sell themselves.....

Another motto of mine is, "You can only negotiate from a position of power." If you don't have the power to negotiate, you either gotta bluff or hope they offer you something you can live with.

Funny how that simple thing is so lost on our leaders in international...and heck, domestic, affairs.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Actually yes. So far we have a pretty diverse group. Everything from photographers to insurance agents. Even a couple restrauntuers.


Sounds cool, dude. 

Make sure you keep your ducks in a row. Roberts Rules of Order, good documentation of minutes, taxes, documentation of collection and dispensing of funds. 

If you piss the local chamber or some other group off (unlikely, most belong to many groups and welcome another networking group. ), the paid person of a said group might call in some unwanted attention. Saw it happen once a town over. They didnt keep good records of anything, especially minutes. They had strict by-laws because they adopted some from another group. If you dont have someone with a lot of experience running boards, and running an association/group, it is intelligent to KISS. If you do have such people, you should KISS. You can change rules, its a beotch to change by-laws, for good reason. 

These guys werent following their by- laws, and didnt give the proper amount of notice for a special meeting. A board member , a friend of the pissed off paid person from another organization (with a grudge and some dough) threatned suit. They were also audited, mysteriously. They shut down. 

Thats an extreme case, just a heads up. 

Yall making campaign contributions? If not, it makes it a lot less likely to be audited by the IRS.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> Whatever, if you want we can move over to semantics talk and leave contractor talk to the trades.
> 
> Wait, no...HE'S NOT PRACTICING WHAT HE'S PREACHING. It's not desire to practise, it's pratice. Me wanting to go to finish my deck isn't the same as finishing my deck


:laughing:

So it's semantics when I use it, but not when you use it. You are too much! :blink:

You are just a hater.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Stephen Foster said:


> If there is no license in the area he isn't a hack unless he doesn't have insurance and workers comp.


There is a license, and this argument is about whether he's a hypocrite or not. Or really about the semantics of what a hypocrite is.


----------



## Stephen Foster (Jul 3, 2013)

dom-mas said:


> There is a license, and this argument is about whether he's a hypocrite or not. Or really about the semantics of what a hypocrite is.


The arguments on this forum are brilliant.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> :laughing:
> 
> So it's semantics when I use it, but not when you use it. You are too much! :blink:
> 
> You are just a hater.


Where did I say that? What I'm saying is that we're (see that WE) arguing semantics and it doen't matter at all. How am I a hater (did this become a day time talk show all of a sudden?) because I don't agree with what you say and your obtuse argument of what a hypocrite is


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Stephen Foster said:


> The arguments on this forum are brilliant.


I think by the 3rd post the original topic had run it's course. Semantics are keeping it alive


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Stephen Foster said:


> The arguments on this forum are *brilliant*.


Oh Boy:blink:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> Where did I say that? What I'm saying is that we're (see that WE) arguing semantics and it doen't matter at all. How am I a hater (did this become a day time talk show all of a sudden?) because I don't agree with what you say and your obtuse argument of what a hypocrite is


I haven't reduced what you are saying to semantics, we agree on what a hypocrite is, just not that Holmes is one. I don't think that he has stepped over the line and you do. That has nothing to do with semantics, but judgement.

I also haven't said that your argument is obtuse, and that which it implies. I just disagree with you. Making this personal just means that I am getting to you and you have nothing further to present other than labels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stephen Foster (Jul 3, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I haven't reduced what you are saying to semantics, we agree on what a hypocrite is, just not that Holmes is one. I don't think that he has stepped over the line and you do. That has nothing to do with semantics, but judgement.
> 
> I also haven't said that your argument is obtuse, and that which it implies. I just disagree with you. Making this personal just means that I am getting to you and you have nothing further to present other than labels. :thumbsup:


I think he labeled you as a pole smoking clown...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Stephen Foster said:


> The arguments on this forum are brilliant.


Wow, check out the brains on Brad! Apparently the new guy joined to add "brilliant" posts like this one!


----------



## Stephen Foster (Jul 3, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Wow, check out the brains on Brad! Apparently the new guy joined to add "brilliant" posts like this one!


No I joined to interact with the shear genius of members such as yourself.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Stephen Foster said:


> No I joined to interact with the shear genius of members such as yourself.


Sweet, sit back, shut up and learn then!:laughing:


----------



## Stephen Foster (Jul 3, 2013)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Sweet, sit back, shut up and learn then!:laughing:


That's hardly the definition of interacting...do I need to buy you a dictionary?


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I haven't reduced what you are saying to semantics, we agree on what a hypocrite is, just not that Holmes is one. I don't think that he has stepped over the line and you do. That has nothing to do with semantics, but judgement.
> 
> I also haven't said that your argument is obtuse, and that which it implies. I just disagree with you. Making this personal just means that I am getting to you and you have nothing further to present other than labels. :thumbsup:


Where did I make it personal? You haven't agreed on the definition of what a hypocrite is. Time and again you said that it involved lying. I have stated time and again that it also involves not practising what you preach, and Mike Holmes does NOT practise what he preaches and says exactly that in the interview. Wanting to practise what you preach is not the same as doing it. 

If a Jewish person says that it's wrong to work on the sabbath and works on the sabbath they are being hypocritical, inconsistent yes...in a hypocritical way.

Calling someones argument obtuse is hardly a personla attack...calling someone a hater?? Maybe but it's not really in my vocabulary so I'm just guessing


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyway, I'm done, this got boring a while ago


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Wow, check out the brains on Brad! Apparently the new guy joined to add "brilliant" posts like this one!


Who's Brad:blink:


----------



## Stephen Foster (Jul 3, 2013)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Who's Brad:blink:


Dunno my actual name is Steve...


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

dom-mas said:


> Where did I make it personal? You haven't agreed on the definition of what a hypocrite is. Time and again you said that it involved lying. I have stated time and again that it also involves not practising what you preach, and Mike Holmes does NOT practise what he preaches and says exactly that in the interview. Wanting to practise what you preach is not the same as doing it.
> 
> If a Jewish person says that it's wrong to work on the sabbath and works on the sabbath they are being hypocritical, inconsistent yes...in a hypocritical way.
> 
> Calling someones argument obtuse is hardly a personla attack...calling someone a hater?? Maybe but it's not really in my vocabulary so I'm just guessing


I guess obtuse is a compliment then, never mind.

And calling you a hater was a joke, lighthearted. If anyone took it serious, the jokes on them.

As for the rest. Simply put, you think he is a hypocrite and has crossed the line and I do not. Simple as that.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Who's Brad:blink:





Stephen Foster said:


> Dunno my actual name is Steve...


I used to have a partner named Brad,,,,,,,,He was my Brad nailer:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Who's Brad:blink:


Pulp Fiction reference.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

dom-mas said:


> Anyway, I'm done, this got boring a while ago


Was It his avitar ? :whistling


----------

